# IBEW Urges Electrical Safety At U.S. Bases



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought you might find this article in October "Electrical Worker" interesting.

It talks about how the IBEW is supporting us to get the laws changed to protect US Workers working on US projects overseas...like Iraq for one. 

I have posted a link in this post

http://mssparky.com/2008/09/ibew-urges-electrical-safety-at-us-bases/

We need other labor organizations to get on board.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*KBR Gets Spanked By The DoD In Iraq*

The number of IBEW members and others who have come forward to share information about the Soldier Electrocutions, other electrical issues and waste, fraud and abuse has been amazing. Because of that....DoD has done this!!! 

DoD has spanked KBR...Read Here

Also, we are looking for specific info about circumstances surrounding the electrocution deaths of SSG Ryan Maseth at Radwaniyah Palace Complex in Baghdad on January 2, 2008 and SSG Christopher Everett at the Motor Pool at Camp Taqqadum (TQ). on September 7, 2005. 
Keep that info coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Recent News*

Here's a new NY Times article about KBR and their shoddy electrical work in Iraq being called to task by the DoD. I thought some of you might find it interesting. Click HERE!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> *IBEW Urges Electrical Safety At U.S. Bases*


It seems it would be sort of stupid for the IBEW to come out against safety?


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Yes...you are correct.*



brian john said:


> It seems it would be sort of stupid for the IBEW to come out against safety?


Yes.. you are quite correct. I probably would have chosen another title for the article. But the jest of the article is the IBEW-IO is partnering with several members of Congress to make sure these laws get changed.


----------

